#  Nachrichten >   Harnwegsinfekt - Impfung gegen Blasenentzündung >

## Focus.de

Wissenschaftler haben erstmals eine Immunisierung gegen Blasenentzündung entwickelt. Zumindest bei Mäusen funktioniert der Impfschutz bereits.  Weiterlesen...  *Information:*
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

